# Ministerio de relaciones exteriores y culto



## duvija

Tengo que traducir un documento argentino, que tiene sellos de eso del título.
Ministry of Foreign Affairs and ????? 

Ningún diccionario me acepta el nombre entero, y si pongo 'culto' me salen pavadas como estudioso, etc...

Gracias desde ya a algún argentino que sepa qué es eso.


----------



## SeekingJesus

_worship_ cuando se habla en contexto de religión, como culto de adoración

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_of_Foreign_Affairs_and_Worship


----------



## duvija

No puedo creer que 'culto' se refiera a 'worship'. Digo, creer, creo cualquier cosa, pero esto me parece disparatado.


----------



## danesbi

Saludos, aquí hay un hilo donde se comentaba la correcta traducción de: *"ministro de cultos*". Espero que te sirva de referencia.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1843517&langid=24

Saludos


----------



## Cubanboy

...y de culto - and Religious Affairs.


----------



## abb1025

Creo que este enlace te sirve mejor. Es del gobierno argentino: 
www.culto.gov.ar

Se dice alli: La Secretaría de Culto de la Nación es el vínculo natural entre el Gobierno Nacional y cada una de esas organizaciones de la fe.

You're right Cubanboy. I didn't see your post before I posted this. The web site is still kind of interesting, though.


----------



## k-in-sc

I thought it sounded weird too, but in the name of the ministry it's usually translated as "Worship." "Religious Affairs" sounds better but is less literal.


----------



## Cubanboy

k-in-sc said:


> I thought it sounded weird too, but in the name of the ministry it's usually translated as "Worship." "Religious Affairs" sounds better but is less literal.



Hi KIS. Thanks for your clarification.
Kisses.


----------



## duvija

Ministery of the exterior and religious affairs? (creo que me echan si lo traduzco así). ¿Qué tiene que ver el 'culto' con las 'relaciones exteriores'? 
Me suena a "Ministerio de Salud y relaciones con McDonald's".
La página de 'ministro de cultos' no me sirve, porque mi problema no existiría si el nombre fuera solamente eso, pero ¿cómo combinar 'eso' con 'exterior relations'? Misterio.


----------



## duvija

Eureka! (si algún argentino hubiera aparecido por el foro, lo hubiera encontrado antes  ) 
Bueno, bueno, al menos parece ser cierto eso de mezclar política exterior y religión en Argentina. Para los uruguayos, esto nos parece chino básico. No se puede mezclar religión con absolutamente nada estatal.

De todos modos, no entiendo eso de 'Indonesia'...

_The Embassy of the Argentine Republic is part of the Diplomatic and Consular Representations of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Worship of the Argentine Republic. Its jurisdiction comprises the territory of the Republic of Indonesia, and concurrently, the territories of Singapore and East Timor. Since January 2012, we represented the Argentine Republic to the Asociation of South East Nations (ASEAN)._


----------



## kotosquito

They call it what they call it, I guess.  But if it were me translating that term for the Argentine government, I would have told them to call it "Ministry of Religious and Foreign Affairs".  This would imply that it deals both with foreign affairs, and religious ones, be they foreign or not.  If the ministry deals only with religious affairs that occur only in foreign lands, in which case "Ministry of Foreign Religious Affairs" would do.


----------



## SeekingJesus

duvija said:


> No puedo creer que 'culto' se refiera a 'worship'. Digo, creer, creo cualquier cosa, pero esto me parece disparatado.



_Aunque usted no lo crea_, por lo menos acá en México y en muchos textos religiosos como la Biblia, se diría 'culto' como "worship" como "adoración" en sentido de _"rendir *culto"*_*.*
Por cierto, en inglés "cult" es un falso amigo, porque no se refiere a worship, sino a "secta".

Por cualquier duda, aquí se esclarece el objetivo del ministerio.. si está envuelto en asuntos religiosos:
http://www.culto.gov.ar/dircul_d2037.php
http://www.mrecic.gov.ar/


----------



## duvija

¿Y la traducción, entonces? Ministry of adoration?
Y lo de 'cult' también es discutible, porque los mormones se consideran cristianos pero los otros grupos declaran que el mormonismo es un 'cult'. Al final no se sabe qué es 'cult' y qué es 'religión'.


----------



## k-in-sc

Nobody thinks their own religion (or "religion") is a cult ...


----------



## duvija

SeekingJesus said:


> _Aunque usted no lo crea_, por lo menos acá en México y en muchos textos religiosos como la Biblia, se diría 'culto' como "worship" como "adoración" en sentido de _"rendir *culto"*_*.*
> Por cierto, en inglés "cult" es un falso amigo, porque no se refiere a worship, sino a "secta".
> 
> Por cualquier duda, aquí se esclarece el objetivo del ministerio.. si está envuelto en asuntos religiosos:
> http://www.culto.gov.ar/dircul_d2037.php
> http://www.mrecic.gov.ar/




Yo creo cualquier cosa. Mi problema es cómo traducirlo al inglés para que no suene totalmente ridículo...


----------



## Moritzchen

Ministry of Foreign Affairs, International Trade and Worship.
De Europa World Plus (que parece una publicación seria, che)


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, if Mori says it it must be true ...


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Ministry of Foreign Affairs, International Trade and Worship.
> De Europa World Plus (que parece una publicación seria, che)



Entonces cambió de nombre y le agregaron trabajo al pobre ministerio ése. En el documento que tengo dice 'Relaciones exteriores y culto' - nada más. ¿Ahora se llamará de otra manera?


----------



## Moritzchen

Habrá cambiado de nombre y agregado funciones en algún momento pero ahora vuelve a tener el de siempre ya que parece que no quieren international trade. 
Ésta es la página actual del ministerio.
(Qué vergüenza para los de Europa World Plus que dicen que actualizan su información dos veces por año!)


----------



## k-in-sc

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Worship (Spanish: Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y Culto) is the Argentine government ministry which oversees the foreign relations of Argentina.
The current Chancellor (Foreign Minister) is Héctor Timerman.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_of_Foreign_Affairs_and_Worship

http://www.mrecic.gov.ar/

But

http://www.oas.org/dil/esp/academias_diplomaticas_Argentina.pdf

Maybe they changed the name recently and not everybody has gotten the memo.


----------



## oriental

Duvija.... no sé que decirte ante tu ímproba tarea, salvo que....  es lo que hay, valor.
Ponele "others" y si quieren explicaciones, let them look for them..
Lo de Cubanboy y abb1025 me parece acertado.
Asumí el riesgo del despido...
Hablando más en serio, no sé que es - o cuales son - las funciones relativas al culto que tienen en el ministerio, en la vereda de enfrente, salvo lo proporcionado abb 1025, "es el vínculo natural entre el  Gobierno Nacional y cada una de esas organizaciones de la fe", y de ahí, Religious affairs me parece muy correcto.
Un abrazo candombeado y suerte.


----------



## Moritzchen

Acá está la página en inglés de la embajada argentina en Washington. Si te fijás a la derecha en *useful links* hay un vínculo al Ministry of Foreign Relations, International Trade and Workship (sic)


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo del sic venía a razón del "wor*k*ship" ese.
Poné lo que dice el original, Ministry of Foreign Relations and Worship.


----------



## SeekingJesus

duvija said:


> Y lo de 'cult' también es discutible, porque los mormones se consideran cristianos pero los otros grupos declaran que el mormonismo es un 'cult'. Al final no se sabe qué es 'cult' y qué es 'religión'.



Para eso se tendría que revisar el significado de "religión" y "secta" (¿y según quien?, porque muchas definiciones difieren entre sí)... pero creo que eso ya es externo a este hilo...para hacerlo más neutral se puede ocupar el término _"denominación"_.



SeekingJesus said:


> en inglés "cult" es un falso amigo, porque no se refiere a worship, sino a "secta".


  en español (por lo menos en méxico) "culto" nunca se refiere a "secta"....  
 y como las palabras  _cult_ en ingles y _culto_ en español sólo difieren por una "o", puede causar confusión o vacilación de parte del traductor a usar esa palabra, pero repito que es un falso amigo y los significados tienen una diferencia abismal...

 En mi opinión, los foristas ya dieron muchas bases lingüísticas y recursos oficiales para tratar de aclarar que el significado de _Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y Culto_ es = _Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Cult_.


----------



## Moritzchen

SeekingJesus said:


> ...En mi opinión, los foristas ya dieron muchas bases lingüísticas y recursos oficiales para tratar de aclarar que el significado de _Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y Culto_ es = _Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Cult_.


Tu segundo link lleva a una página con el título _Ministry of Foreign Affairs and* Worship.
*_Que es lo que estamos diciendo hace rato.


----------



## SeekingJesus

Moritzchen said:


> Tu segundo link lleva a una página con el título
> _Ministry of Foreign Affairs and* Worship.
> *_Que es lo que estamos diciendo hace rato.



así es  
... es lo que se dijo desde el principio n_n


SeekingJesus said:


> _worship_ cuando se habla en contexto de religión, como culto de adoración
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_of_Foreign_Affairs_and_Worship


----------



## duvija

Gracias por la ayuda. Se me tendría que haber ocurrido buscar en wiki... 
Me quedo con 'worship',.. 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## resnag

duvija said:


> Tengo que traducir un documento argentino, que tiene sellos de eso del título.
> Ministry of Foreign Affairs and ?????
> 
> Although I am not a native speaker of Spanish, I am reasonably sure "culto" in this context means "education". We have the term in German, Kultusministerium, which is the Ministry of Education, and it comes from Latin "cultus".


----------



## duvija

Este hilo es muy viejo, pero igual: no. Esto es de Argentina, que tiene un Ministerio de Educación independiente. 
Mirá esto.
Igual sigo sin saber que hace metido ahí ese 'culto' pero no es 'educación'.


----------



## duvija

Your Website Title

Acá lo explican. A los uruguayos se nos paran los pelos de punta cuando leemos estas cosas de la religiosa Argentina, pero no hay más remedio que aceptarlo.


----------



## piccoman

Llego tardísimo, pero me gustaría tratar de explicar por qué aparece la palabra Culto en el nombre del Ministerio. En primer lugar, la Secretaría de Culto se limita a llevar un registro de las religiones que se practican en la Argentina por estar éstas protegidas por la Constitución Nacional. Por lo tanto, para acceder a esas protecciones es necesario inscribir la religión en ese registro. Por lo tanto, las funciones de la Secretaría de Culto son bastante limitadas. Sobre el por qué se encuentra dentro de la Cancillería responde a que, en un país con fuerte inmigración, la mayoría de las religiones fueron traídas al país por extranjeros, por lo que quiénes se encontraban en posición de brindar los documentos necesarios para poder inscribir al "culto" en el registro se encontraban en el exterior. De allí hay un solo paso a poner a los Diplomáticos en el extranjero a instrumentar los medios para que aparezcan los "papeles" para poder finalizar el trámite. Cómo verán las funciones son bastante menores, pero tradicionalmente el nombre de la Secretaría se adosó al del Ministerio y ya no se ha podido (o querido) cambiar el nombre.
Uno podría ponerse a reflexionar sobre cierta tendencia de los argentinos a ver a la religión como algo extranjero, pero preferiría no aventurarme por esos caminos...


----------



## Ciprianus

Todos los paises tienen burócratas en el gobierno que se ocupan de las relaciones con las iglesias/religiones/cultos, y si no ¿quién va a atender al Papa, Gran Rabino, Patriarca, Dalái Lama, etc., cuando tengan algun reclamo, vengan de visita o simplemente quieran saludar?


----------

